# Tennessee Red and Bobwhite quail



## tolkabelle (May 1, 2008)

We have adult and 14 week old birds available now and throughout the spring/summer/fall. Our birds are non-medicated, NPIP certified and a AI clean flock. Contact us at [email protected]


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll be calling to place a order once the quiet season is over.Your birds are real strong, I'm a satisfied customer.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Where are you located? Maybe some of us on the West side can get a group order picked up..


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll second the location request. Where are you located and what is your price per bird?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

michgundog said:


> I'll be calling to place a order once the quiet season is over.Your birds are real strong, I'm a satisfied customer.


Do I understand the law right? I thought if you used non-native birds you could plant them during the quite time. Please let me know.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Tolka is located just south of the Gladwin/Standish exit (190) off of I-75. I use his birds (reds) almost exclusively with no complaints. Healthy and strong. Ask for Bud.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

I believe it is as follows: if the species is non-native then you can plant and/or shoot it without any permits from the DNR. Quiet time is an unrelated subject. You could plant and shoot the bird right now, just not with yor dog.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Socks said:


> Do I understand the law right? I thought if you used non-native birds you could plant them during the quite time. Please let me know.


*NO training **till july 15*, unless its a legally designated dog training area approved and licensed by the dnr. The advantage of using a NON NATIVE species (mutant/Tennesee Red) is once training starts you can SHOOT them. If you have bobwhite quail or phez they are considered game birds and you cannot shoot them unless its season.
Tenn. Reds that I have seen are just rust colored Bob's. Great training birds, and fwiw have none of the disadvantages of being a "game bird" to the DNR.


----------



## tolkabelle (May 1, 2008)

6.5 miles off I-75 at exit 190 Standish/Gladwin/M-61. I'm delivering to Ionia the end of the month could meet you there. 989 846-0922
Bud


----------



## tolkabelle (May 1, 2008)

We deliver almost every weekend to the Higland Rec area (normally around 7 or earlier as the day get longer). If you let us know before noon on Friday we can bring your birds. We have commerically made boxes that will hold 30 birds available for $2


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Steve
Isn't this advertizing ?

Nothing against Bud or his birds.


----------



## tolkabelle (May 1, 2008)

I would confirm with the DNR before doing anything but I believe the regulation applies to State land and not personal/private property,


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

drwink said:


> Hey Steve
> Isn't this advertizing ?
> 
> Nothing against Bud or his birds.


Then why post it? Just to start a problem? I mean the guy is trying to help people who are looking for birds and you make stupid post like " Isnt that advertizing."

Seriously what is the point?

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Read between the lines


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

tolkabelle said:


> I would confirm with the DNR before doing anything but I believe the regulation applies to State land and not personal/private property,


Well, I would suggest you call your DNR C.O. about that. NO DOG TRAINING on private or public land Apr 15- Jul 15. Not saying folks dont get caught, or you cant get your land changed to a designated dog training area (call the DNR for details)


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> Then why post it? Just to start a problem? I mean the guy is trying to help people who are looking for birds and you make stupid post like " Isnt that advertizing."
> 
> Seriously what is the point?
> 
> -Psebuckmaster17-


Because if I did it, I would get blasted for advertising.
I raise bobwhites, tenn reds & cotournix.

Tolkabelle is a commercial operation, advertises in MUCC etc but not a sponsor here. Just want to play by the rules

Wally


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Socks said:


> Do I understand the law right? I thought if you used non-native birds you could plant them during the quite time. Please let me know.


The way I understand it, is you can shoot TN reds on state land just not during the quiet season. I ran into a CO last year and luckily they were not bob whites, but TN Reds and since it was Aug. he had no problems. The TN Reds from Bud aka Tolkabelle are a good choice for training birds.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

drwink said:


> Tolkabelle is a commercial operation, advertises in MUCC etc but not a sponsor here. Just want to play by the rules
> 
> Wally


Don't sweat it Wally, you have a valid point. No reason anyone should get special treatment.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

For the Record in the Spring of 2005 Wally (DrWink) was nice enough to sell me half a dozen of his "Jumbo Bobwhites" when Bella was a puppy. 

They were plump, well feathered and good flying birds, something that is rare I find in bobwhite quail.

Wally has good birds, if he still sells the odd lot you wont go wrong buying them from him.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> For the Record in the Spring of 2005 Wally (DrWink) was nice enough to sell me half a dozen of his "Jumbo Bobwhites" when Bella was a puppy.
> 
> They were plump, well feathered and good flying birds, something that is rare I find in bobwhite quail.
> 
> Wally has good birds, if he still sells the odd lot you wont go wrong buying them from him.


 

His jumbo bobwhites are HHHHUUUUUUUUUUUGGE! He let me and Tech come by when Tech was a pup and he could barely fit one in his mouth:lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

drwink said:


> Because if I did it, I would get blasted for advertising.
> I raise bobwhites, tenn reds & cotournix.
> 
> Tolkabelle is a commercial operation, advertises in MUCC etc but not a sponsor here. Just want to play by the rules
> ...


Everyone gets one freebie - Bud used his and recieved a pm about sponsoring. Not everything done here makes the front page....

I guess we got two freebies in one thread- a new MS Record!


----------

